# Est-il possible d’activer 2 concentrateurs HomeKit sur le même réseau ?



## psgfan (13 Janvier 2019)

Tout est dans le titre, 
Est-il possible d’activer et de gérer 2 concentrateurs HomeKit sur le même réseau ?
Exemple : une Apple TV dans le salon et un HomePod à l’autre bout de l’appartement pour les accessoires hors de portée de l’Apple tv ?
Merci d’avance


----------



## AlCor72 (13 Janvier 2019)

psgfan a dit:


> Tout est dans le titre,
> Est-il possible d’activer et de gérer 2 concentrateurs HomeKit sur le même réseau ?
> Exemple : une Apple TV dans le salon et un HomePod à l’autre bout de l’appartement pour les accessoires hors de portée de l’Apple tv ?
> Merci d’avance



Bonjour,

Oui tout à fait. 
J’en ai même 3 (2 Apple TV et un HomePod).


----------



## psgfan (13 Janvier 2019)

Merci !


----------



## Moutaille (6 Mai 2021)

Bonjour @AlCor72 
Je déterre ce post car j'ai également plusieurs apple TV et homepods mini mais je ne suis pas certain qu'ils puissent être utiliser en concentrateurs en même temps.
Je m'explique:
A l'étage, j'ai un homepod mini qui est juste à coté d'un bandeau bluetooth et il n'arrive jamais à l'allumer alors qu'au rez de chaussée j'ai également un homepod mini (le premier arrivé dans mon domicile) qui est a quelques mètres d'un autre bandeau et lui, arrive à l'allumer. 
A mon avis lorsque je demande a mon Homepod mini de l'étage d'allumer le bandeau juste à coté de lui, il passe par le concentrateur qui est en bas et celui du bas n'arrive pas à attraper le signal bluetooth du bandeau de l'étage car trop éloigné...


----------



## AlCor72 (6 Mai 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour @AlCor72
> Je déterre ce post car j'ai également plusieurs apple TV et homepods mini mais je ne suis pas certain qu'ils puissent être utiliser en concentrateurs en même temps.
> Je m'explique:
> A l'étage, j'ai un homepod mini qui est juste à coté d'un bandeau bluetooth et il n'arrive jamais à l'allumer alors qu'au rez de chaussée j'ai également un homepod mini (le premier arrivé dans mon domicile) qui est a quelques mètres d'un autre bandeau et lui, arrive à l'allumer.
> A mon avis lorsque je demande a mon Homepod mini de l'étage d'allumer le bandeau juste à coté de lui, il passe par le concentrateur qui est en bas et celui du bas n'arrive pas à attraper le signal bluetooth du bandeau de l'étage car trop éloigné...



Bonjour,

Effectivement un seul concentrateur ne peut être en service en même temps (les autres étant en veille). 

Par contre normalement ton HomePod mini de ton étage devrait pouvoir relayer le signal Bluetooth même s’il est en veille. 

Essaie de commander ton bandeau depuis l’app maison (en étant suffisamment éloigné bien sûr) pour voir si effectivement ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Moutaille (6 Mai 2021)

Et bien écoute je ne suis pas certain que ça relaie bien ! 
En étant en bas quand j’allume le bandeau de l’étage, ça mouline, des fois ça fonctionne et des fois ça ne répond pas….
Bref pas terrible….


----------



## AlCor72 (8 Mai 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Et bien écoute je ne suis pas certain que ça relaie bien !
> En étant en bas quand j’allume le bandeau de l’étage, ça mouline, des fois ça fonctionne et des fois ça ne répond pas….
> Bref pas terrible….



J’avais déjà eu le problème et c’est pour ça qui je privilégie des équipements en wifi ou via hub) plutôt qu’en Bluetooth.


----------



## Moutaille (8 Mai 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> J’avais déjà eu le problème et c’est pour ça qui je privilégie des équipements en wifi ou via hub) plutôt qu’en Bluetooth.


Oui c’est pour ça que j’ai commandé des rubans Yeelight wifi. La techno Bluetooth a encore de grosses limitations pour les accessoires de maison connectée !


----------

